# 1971 2800 cs



## injunmort (Aug 19, 2009)

i have a 1971 2800 cs that i am looking to sell. it has been sitting for 10 year and is rough and rusty. does have nice mag wheels and wooden steering wheel. anybody interested please pm me. not looking for alot, let me know.


----------



## injunmort (Aug 19, 2009)

Bump


----------

